

Learn Python (and everything) the Right Way - closedbracket
http://readncode.com/blog/learn-python-the-right-way/

======
bane
Congrats to Zed's book. It was great fun watching him crank it out. I've used
it personally as a quick refresher course on Python basics after having not
used it at all for a couple years. It was a great, breezy tutorial, well
structured, easy to crank through and good enough to get you up and running.

